# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Όργανα Γυμναστικής >  διαδρομος stealth 05 ταπητας..

## despinap

καλημερα σε ολους! εχω τον διαδρομο stealth 05 - ηταν κατι μηνες σε ακινησια και τον λειτουργησα σημερα.. Ομως οταν ανεβαινει καποιος επανω, δειχνει να "χανει" καποιες στροφες ο ταπητας.. μενει σταθερος , ενω το μοτερ ακουγεται να δουλευει κανονικα.. 
ξερει κανεις να μου πει γιατι συμβαινει αυτο?
σας ευχαριστω πολυ!!

----------


## pourpou

ισως θελει λιγο τεντωμα ο ιμαντας,αν βγαλεις τα καπακια θα δεις υπαρχουν βιδες που ρεγουλαρουν το τεντωμα.
φυσικα πρεπει να ριξεις και λιπαντικο στον ιμαντα,αυτο νομιζω θα σου το εχουν πει οταν τον αγορασες

----------


## despinap

δεν τον ειχα αγορασει εγω.. μου τον ειχαν δωσει.. Θα ψαξω για τα καπακια που μου λετε.. σας ευχαριστω πολυ για τον χρονο σας!!!

----------


## pourpou

το πλαστικο καπακι που εχει μπροστα χαμηλα αν το ανοιξεις λογικα θα βρεις και τους ρεγουλατορους.
εκτος και εχει και στην πισω μερια καπακι δεν το εχω δει το μοντελο πως ειναι

----------


## pliktras

Καλησπερα φιλε.Δες τι σου χανει στροφές.Υπάρχει η περίπτωση να ειναι ενα απλό τέντωμα απο τον ιμάντα πισω, δηλαδή να θελει ενα σφιξιμο γιατι μπορει να εχει χαλαρωσει με τα χρονια και το αλλο μπορεί να ειναι σφίξιμο στην απόσταση μοτερ-ραουλο δηλαδη να τεντωθεί το ιμαντάκι μετάδοσης κίνησης.Αυτο το βλέπεις αμα βγει το καπάκι.Αμα κοντράρεις το πόδι και σου μενει ο ταπητας με το ραουλο το μπροστά ακινητη σημαινει οτι θελει σφιξιμο και τεντωμα του μοτερ

----------


## despinap

ενα ευχαριστω ειναι πολυ λιγο!!! να ειστε καλα!!! αυτο ηταν!! ηθελε τεντωμα ο ταπητας, τα εφτιαξα και τωρα λειτουργει τελεια!!! σας ευχαριστω πολυ πολυ!!!

----------

mikemtb73 (01-04-19)

----------

